# Simodrive 611U



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

HI,

Ich hoffe von euch kann mir jemand weiter helfen.

Mache derzeit meine Technikerarbeit mit der 611U.
Habe einen Beispielbaustein von Siemens, der  SFC 14/15 ,FB 83 und einige UDT`s enthält. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit denen umgehen muss. Habe mich zwar schon eingelesen, komme aber nicht darauf. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mi weiter helfen.

Danke!!!

Hier ist der Link zu der Toolbox , wo die Bausteine enthalten sind:

( http://support.automation.siemens.c....csinfo&lang=de&objID=10804940&subtype=133300 )


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2005)

Im Grunde genommen erledigt der FB83 zusammen mit den DB's die gesamte Kommunikation mit dem 611U. Die DB's stellst du dir mit den mitgelieferten UDT so zusammen, wie du es für die Aufgabe brauchst (Satzbetrieb, MDI-Betrieb, Geschwindigkeitsbetrieb). Das hängt von deiner Steuerungsaufgabe ab und wird im Handbuch einigermaßen erklärt. In den DB findest du dann alle Informationen, um den 611U anzusteuern und die Rückmeldungen. Die Schnittstelle des 611U mußt du ebenso für die angewandte Variante einrichten, diese entspricht dann dem Aufbau der UDT. Start, Stop, usw. mußt du dann alles über Bits in dem DB abwickeln.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

Hi!!  

Erstmal vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort!!

Verstehe ich es dann richtig , das ich z.B. mit Lade und Transfare Befehlen
die benötigten Btis einfach in den DB schreibe, und der rest geht dann von alleine, oder ist das falsch?

Weil In der Beschreibung steht auch noch irgend etwas mit singl.RD und singel.WR zum anstossen der Aufträge.

Ich versteh das bis jetzt so:
Ich setze z.B.  AUS1 auf 1 mit zB. L/T oder S im DB, danach muss ich mit singl.WR den Auftrag anstossen. oder brauch ich singl.RD u. singl.WR
nur wenn ich Parameternummern übertragen will??

Danke !!!!!


----------



## Znarf (14 Oktober 2005)

Hallo.
Wir nutzen von der 611u die Positionierfunktionalität.  Dabei werden im NahtstellenDB die Verfahrsätze vorbelegt und mit singleWR zum Antrieb übermittelt. Um diese Verfahrsätze dann zu starten gibt man im selben DB, aber in einem anderen Bereich, den Verfahrsatz an ab dem gestartet werden soll. Als letztes gibt es dann noch Status und Steuerbits, mit denen man den Antriebsregler freigeben und das Verfahrprogramm in der 611U starten kann.

Ich kann dir gerne einen Auszug aus unserm Programm und die dazugehörige Parameterdatei der 611U (SimocomU) schicken.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

Hi Andreas,

Wäre dir sehr dankbar daführ. Um so mehr Infos desto besser.


Meine e-Mail Adresse( boehmler.matthias@arcor.de)


Danke !!!

Tolle Leute hier!!!!


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2005)

Ich nutze den MDI-Betrieb, d.h. ich gebe Position, Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung direkt über die Profibusschnittstelle vor und Starte den Fahrbefehl. Als Rückmeldung lasse ich mit zusätzlich die Istposition ausgeben. Steuerbits, Status und alles andere wird vom FB85 im zugehörigen DB abgelegt bzw. ausgelesen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Hi!!


Eure Beiträge waren mir sehr hilfreich. Binn ein gutes Stück weiter gekommen.

Nochmals an alle vielen Dank!!!!!!


Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 November 2005)

Ich hab auch so meine Probleme mit dem Simovert-Zeugs. Prinzipiell funktioniert es zwar aber so richtig vom Hocker hauen tut mich das nicht. 

Hat jemand von Euch richtig den Durchblick und würde mir ein paar Fragen beantworten ? Am liebsten telefonisch ...

Gruß
Lars


----------

